
Pivot, don't jump to a new vision - epi0Bauqu
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/06/pivot-dont-jump-to-new-vision.html
======
shib71
I like the concept. But it could have been explained with half the words. A
third if he deigned to use bullet points.

